# Blower direction stuck at Defroster - 2011 LT1



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...haven't had that problem with our LTZ, but I have had it occur on other GM vehicles in the past.

...anybody else encountered this transitory problem?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

There was a post about it a week or so ago. Someone else had this issue.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, I've had the issue, at 800km ( 500 miles ). I disconnected the battery for a minute and it corrected itself. I now have 2000 km and so far all is fine. Now if I can only get that Service Airbag light fixed ! Got an appointment this Tuesday to get it corrected.


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

I was going to do that battery pull, does it make a difference which side I pull pos or neg? I did a search on the board before posting but was not successfull searching for fan/fan direction (just return "fan of the car" type stuff) or blower/blower directional just return blower relay type stuff). If you can offer some other keywords that I might be able to use that would be great.

Thanks
RalphTrent


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

ralphtrent said:


> I was going to do that battery pull, does it make a difference which side I pull pos or neg? I did a search on the board before posting but was not successfull searching for fan/fan direction (just return "fan of the car" type stuff) or blower/blower directional just return blower relay type stuff). If you can offer some other keywords that I might be able to use that would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> RalphTrent


Pull the negative. If my memory serves me correct, it's a 10mm socket. I would say it's a software issue, what doesn't the computer control these days?


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

I just had this problem. Stuck on dash and floor vents, and couldn't get defrost to work, or any other selection. Also, full heat even when knob turned to cold. Heard ticking sound when I turned the car off. It didn't seem like it was going to stop ticking either. Instead of messing with the battery, I pulled the fuse for a few seconds and then put it back in. It's like it rebooted and now everything works fine. It's the 10 amp fuse marked AC in the under dash panel.


----------



## bajaskier (Feb 11, 2014)

2011 Eco - same problem: heater at full blast, couldn't change outlets, ticking sound. I tried the AC fuse (#17) disconnect with no results. Disconnected the battery for a few minutes and it was fine. It even remembered the radio station presets (radio must have back-up battery).


----------



## bajaskier (Feb 11, 2014)

eagleco said:


> I just had this problem. Stuck on dash and floor vents, and couldn't get defrost to work, or any other selection. Also, full heat even when knob turned to cold. Heard ticking sound when I turned the car off. It didn't seem like it was going to stop ticking either. Instead of messing with the battery, I pulled the fuse for a few seconds and then put it back in. It's like it rebooted and now everything works fine. It's the 10 amp fuse marked AC in the under dash panel.


2011 Eco - same problem. I tried the AC fuse (#17) disconnect with no results. Disconnected the battery for a few minutes and it was fine. It even remembered the radio station presets (radio must have back-up battery).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had this happen with my Fiero GT. I'd guess it was frozen.


----------

